# Barebow Vegas 2019



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks great we are only early sept. and we have 5 shooters registered come on folks do it now and will be paid off by Feb.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We Are up to 6, come on lets get registered


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*I want to go this year. Which group has the largest purse? *


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Championship BB has a Top prize of $5000 for 1st


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Who's rules do they use for BB bow setup?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Nfaa


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on folks lets get registered!!!!!!!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Actually, to really confuse people, Vegas will have TWO categories of BB in 2019.

BB Championship will use NFAA rules.

BB Flights will use WA rules (recurve).


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

NO LINDA it is not confusing it was requested by our Recurve BB folks.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Mater of fact if you will read the Vegas shooting rules you will see how easy it is to understand


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Eventually RecBB will take over, it'll just take another few years.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Wish I had the money


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK folks you saw what Grantmac has posted time to put up or shut up, we are looking at a drop from 89 of last year to ?? Register and keep the number growing or watch it go away (Compound BB). 
See all of you on the Line in Vegas


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> NO LINDA it is not confusing it was requested by our Recurve BB folks.


I'm not confused in the least, but I bet there will be some people registering in the wrong category.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

All of our BB compound shooters pass the info along for Vegas. You west coast guys and gals need to spread the word we need to pull them out of the wood work, matter of fact WE ALL need to do just that or it may go away one of these days in the not so distance future..


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on now you folks, need to get signed up or money will shrink real fast. VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are making tiny steps and now it is time for a leap or two. Time to register for the biggest and best shoot in the USA rooms are going fast and Airline prices will rise so do it NOW and we will see you in Vegas.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Okay 20 Oct. and we have 9 registered come on folks Get ER Done, hey post some of your practice routines or what you do to get ready for the Greatest Show on Earth. VEGAS BABY


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*Is it true, that the top three archers in the flighted classes get a pay out? *


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

equilibrium said:


> *Is it true, that the top three archers in the flighted classes get a pay out? *


*LOL. Nevermind, I checked it out. *


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Glad you found the answer and it is top 3 plus what ever the pay down is.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh come on folks it is the 4th of Nov and we have 10 registered time to pay up including Hotel before all of the block rooms are gone!! At lest tell us what you are doing to prepare for the Greatest show on Earth. Me I just got back from a 30+ day deployment in Alabama instructing for FEMA and now it is Archery time and practicing for VEGAS VEGAS VEGAS Baby.... Lets see the rest and how you get ready..


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

46 in recBB......


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Grantmac that is great. and you are welcome


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are up to 11 come on Boys and girls


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

Are there any videos out there that show the young man that won the barebow division last year.I heard he was shooting a Mission compound?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe he was shooting a Genesis Pro at least I am sure he used one in 2017, the problem is that last year even though we were close to 100 BB archers they moved us into one of the lesser arenas and there was virtually no tape of us that I have found. Even though we pay $300.00 entry fee as a Championship Division. Go figure!!!


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks,It would have been nice to see,to bad no one took time to film.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK Girls and Boys we are now at 14 and its only the 19th of Nov. Looking Good


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Alright we are now up to 17 and with over two months to go we can hit at least 60 prior to Vegas. We have sooooo many regulars that have not signed up yet there should be no reason we wont hit that beautiful number prior to the start of the Biggest shoot on Earth..

See all of you in Sin City


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

19 is good but it is time to register, do it now and it will be paid for before you get to Vegas Almost Free LOL


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well it looks like some have trouble registering correctly and now we are down by 3 and we are back to 16, come on folks need to step up and get it done or we may be over taken and you can guess what that could mean next year.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Alright we are up to 20 and I see at least 25 regulars that are waiting for the last minute well this is the year not to wait, so be the next one to sign up for the Best show on earth 
See you in Sin City


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Now at 25 looking good, Sign Up !!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just checked the Hotel availability and the Southpoint is sold out which is later than the last few years, we have seen this happen in Oct. Hope all of you took advantage early on and if not the place next store (Grandview) still has rooms. But we have a lot of regulars not signed up yet?? Looking kind of low as of this date so lets get off the bench and get it done.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*What time do things wind up on Sunday?*


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is a question with multiple answers, Championship BB normally finishes around noon on Sunday but there is no guaranty, as I have seen it done as late as 4pm. The Big shoot off takes place early evening followed by awards for all Championship divisions. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

29 and counting


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Early Registration Dead line is fast approaching. It is the 21st of JANUARY, so make sure you get it done. See all of you in Sin City


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Finally my name is switched under BB Championship, would like to blame NFAA but.... it was me. Lol. Got it straight and now it says 31 signed up. Still some of the regulars not signed up....


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I will say that the BB Recurve attendance in its first year is amazing! That should really make a change to payouts next year. If attendance in BB doesn’t increase will they kill it?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am sure that is the wave of the future, but if it becomes the championship Division the $300.00 will have affect on the attendance, plus there a lot of you out there can flat shoot Recurve as the masses will no doubt see 1st hand. Just my humble opinion. BB Compounds pay close attention and get signed up ASAP.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I left off part of what I was trying to say above and that was "there a lot of the BB compound shooters that cut their teeth on a recurve and if they pick them up again you will see a lot of their names setting on the top of the BB recurve divisions at major shoots" Good luck to all of the Recurve shooters in Vegas and cant wait to watch you there, hopefully they won't schedule our Championship BB lines at the same time.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we are at 34 and the early sign up date is fast approaching (21 Jan 19) so you need to get on the ball. We have a few Recurve shooters that want to shoot for more Money and as in the past will do fine as far as scoring goes. Time to get signed up Boys and Girls....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

10 days left for early registration and then the price goes up, come on California and AZ I know there plenty of local folks waiting for the last minute to sign up. If our numbers don't go up fast we could loose it all...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

99 in BB recurve, 35 in Bb Championship. Impressed with the BB Recurve numbers, and can only see it increasing in the future. Pushing 200 at Lancaster. Hope some people start signing up for BB Championship or we could see it go away.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are up tp 37 as a couple more of our regulars signed up, 50 seems to be in reach if all of the usual suspects get it done, pay close attention to what Ren said or it could happen. But if the Recurve BB folks had to pay $300 entry and were faced with no Flights I could see up to a 50% reduction in their numbers.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

7 days left to registration Pre-deadline come on folks time to sign up


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are up to 41 shooters in Championship Bare Bow, there on only 4 days left for early registration and then the cost goes up and I am seeing that some of the regulars still have not taken advantage of lower fees. Looks like our numbers will be around 47 a drop from last year due to the new BB recurve flights but this is reflecting what we drew prior to the addition of the Recurve influx to our group. There are still a few shooting with us looking towards the bigger payoffs. See all of you in Sin City


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Making progress we are at 44, just another reminder there 0nly 2 days left for early registration ends on the 21st of January.

See all of you in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Midnight tomorrow is the closing of pre-registration for Vegas!!!! Now is the time we need 6 more shooters to hit 50 in the Championship BB Come on Folks


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

LAST DAY!!!!! To register without late fee and we are up to 48, can you say 50, still a few regulars are holding out but I am sure today they will get it done...


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on Gals and Guys only a few Hrs. left to take advantage of the pre registration and save money (more left for a show or Gambling).


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well just saw that Vegas has extended the Pre Registration until 1/22 another day to get it done,.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Alright we are at 51 shooters as of this am and still have until midnight for pre-registration, you all make me proud. The Recurve BB folks are at 131 and that is great news for them. Can you say "BARE BOW STRONG"


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Alright we ended up with 52 in Championship Bare Bow not to bad considering the Recurve folks that left us. There were still a few of the Recurve Shooters stayed with us. should be a great tournament and I look forward to seeing all of you in Vegas


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome numbers for both BB groups.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Picked up another so now 53, Looking Good


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hurt my shoulder again today. I was coming back and looks like a setback. Might not make it to Vegas. Uggghhhh


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Heal up quick Ren, we are looking forward to shooting with you
.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hoping to still make it if the shoulder lets me.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Think I talked Tom Johnson into switching from BB Recurve back to Championship BB, sure hope so!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok 56 and looking good, waiting for at least 1 more who changed his class but HQ messed it up so he will be number 57. Way to GO!!!! 
See all of you smiling faces in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well Championship BB is shooting at 12:30 on Friday and 10:00 am on Saturday great times but they once again skipped over us for the main arena and put us in the Halls. Oh well can't have it all, no damp dirt smell and a lot better lighting. Can you say 60 shooters


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

New LED lights were installed in the arena, hopefully the halls also


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Hope So


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

59 Championship BB can you say 60, way to go and 140 in the Recurve BB flights. Awesome !! Looking at 200 BB shooters in Vegas wait till next year Oh Ya

Barebow Strong


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We will see the final tally in 3 days as the wife and I leave for Las Vegas tomorrow Evening--- 59 and still counting---

See all of you in Sin City


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Driving?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As you know it is a long haul, be careful and safe see you there.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You All did good we had 60 registered and we had a blast. This is me signing off until next year or should I say later this year.


----------

